# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Ndre Mjedja apo Lame Kodra - Mbreti i Tulës, nga Gëte

## Diabolis

Mbreti i Tulës nga Gëte është përkthyer në shqip nga Ndre Mjedja, Arshi Pipa, P Kruja, Skënder Luarasi, Vehbi Bala, Jorgo Bllaci. Më poshtë kam dy përkthime me ftesën e zakonshme të shpallni më të mirin si dhe me një ftesë shtesë, të gjeni këto përkthimet e tjera e mundësisht moderatorët ti shtojnë këtu.

Përkthyer nga Ndre Mjedja

Mbreti i Tulës

Deri n'dekë besnik ke s'thohet
Ishte n'Tule 'j padisha,
Diq e dashta mbas do kohet
E 'j got' arit shej i la.

Sa at gotë arit gja nuk dote
E gjithmonë me tene piu;
Por ka 'j lot për faqe i shkote
Gjithsaherë pite fatziu.

Kur pau vedin tuj mbarue
Njeh qytetet, e gjithçka
Trashgimtarit ia la shkrue,
Por putirin nuk ia la.

N'deje t'i'parve, n'buzë të dedit
Gjith', parsinë n'nji gost' i thrret;
Ulet n'gost e ka rreth vedit
Mbledhun bashkë parsin' e vet.

E t'ksaj t'kandshmes jetë dëshirin
Piu ma t'mbramin e lumnoi
Pijsi plak, mandej putirin
Ndër valë t'detit e flakroi.

Tuj e zhyt' e pau n'fund t'zallit
Tuj këcye, nalt tuj hupë me turr;
E n'at' ças i ranë prej ballit
Fikun syt' e s'piu ma kurr.


Përkthyer nga Sefulla Malëshova (Lame Kodra)

Mbreti i Tulës

Na ishte një mbret në Tule,
I besës gjer në varrr.
I dha, tek vdiste, mikja
Një kupë derdhur ar.

Si atë s'do gjë tjetër,
Më çdo gosti e shpinte,
E  syve lot i shkonin
Sa herë me të pinte.

Dhe, kur ju afrua vdekjes,
Të birin thirri e pa,
Qytete e ç'kish ia fali,
Po kupën nuk ja la.

Mbi det, në kështjellë
U shtrua me dolli,
E mblodhi rreth e rrotull
Kalorësit e tij.

Atje të jetës afshin
E fundit piu plaku.
Pastaj bekriu në vala
Të shtrenjtën kup' e flaku.

E pa që ra, që kridhej,
Që shkoi në fund atë.
Iu errën syt' e ballit,
E s'piu kurrë më.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Mbreti i Tules

Besnik gjer buze varri
ne Tule ish nje mbret
tek vdiste nje kupe ari
i fali mikja e vet.

Gje me per zemer s'pati
e merrte ne cdo gosti
dhe derdhi lot i ngrati
sa çoi me to dolli

Kur iu afrua varrit 
te tera ç'kish ia la
ne vend te trashegimtarit
por kupen nuk ia dha

Ne tryezen e gostise 
tek salla ne keshtjelle
prane detit rreth dollise
kaloresit i sjell

Te fundit afsh piu plaku
te jetes ne nje cast
pastaj ate kupe e flaku
ne detin me tallaz

E pa si ra tej zallit
si vala e perpiu 
iu shuan syte e ballit 
dhe kurre me te nuk piu

DD, nuk di kush e ka perkthyer . Une kete version mbaj mend.

----------


## shigjeta

MBRETI I TULES

Nje here pat sunduar
Ne Tulen larg nje mbret
Nje kupe i kish dhuruar
Kur vdiq mikesh e vet

Sa here ulej pinte
Neper gosti me te
Nje pikez loti ndrinte
Ne syte e tij gjithnje

Kur erdh tek buza e varrit
Keshtjella e pasuri
Ja la trashegimtarit
Po kupen kurresesi

Edhe u nis e shkoi
Tek kulla ne bregdet
Gostine e fundme shtroi
Atje per miqt e vet

Ne fund te shtrenjten kupez
E ktheu dhe ne cast
U ngrit e flaku tutje
Ne detin me tallaz

Dhe kur ajo i humbi
Nga syte pergjithnje
Ai dha frymn e fundit
E spiu kurre me

Perkthyer nga Jorgo Bllaci (pa anesi postimi, voten time ia jap perkthimit te J. Bllacit  :buzeqeshje: )

Perkthimi qe ke vene Corazon eshte nga V. Bala

----------


## MI CORAZON

Po vendos ketu versionin ne anglisht, qe  te shihet me mire se cili mund te jete perkthimi me i bukur ( nese nuk jane bere nga gjermanishtja).


THE KING OF THULE


IN Thule lived a monarch, 
Still faithful to the grave,
To whom his dying mistress 
A golden goblet gave. 

Beyond all price he deem'd it, 
He quaff'd it at each feast;
And, when he drain'd that goblet, 
His tears to flow ne'er ceas'd. 

And when he felt death near him, 
His cities o'er he told,
And to his heir left all things, 
But not that cup of gold. 

A regal banquet held he 
In his ancestral ball,
In yonder sea-wash'd castle, 
'Mongst his great nobles all. 

There stood the aged reveller, 
And drank his last life's-glow,--
Then hurl'd the holy goblet 
Into the flood below. 

He saw it falling, filling, 
And sinking 'neath the main,
His eyes then closed for ever, 
He never drank again.

----------


## Bel ami

Vota ime ishte per Ndre Mjeden

----------


## Diabolis

Kam votuar për Mjedën. Në një forum tjetër edhe unë kam ngritur pyetjen a duhet të ketë përkthime mbas përkthimesh. Jo gjithmonë ai që përkthen mund të shmanget nga sfida me kryevepra (zakonisht këto përkthehen), shtoji dhe rrethanat.
Si një përkthim brilant nga Lamja mbaj Kënga e Zgalemit prej Gorkit.
Në Shqipëri vepra e plotë e Lames është në tre vëllime, poezi, përkthime dhe publicistikë, shoqëruar dhe me artikujt kritikë të asaj kohe dhe kësaj kohe. 
Lamja ishte po aq komunist sa komunistet e tjerë. Ai ka përkthyer internacionalen, ka shkruar për Kremlinin, Leninin, Shangain.
Eshte po Lamja i vogël ( i Nolit) që ka sharë Lasgushin e madh duke e quajtur poeti i liqerit.
Duhet temë më vete.

----------


## Diabolis

Lasgush Pogradecit1

Të blenë me para, o zok liqeni,
Të futnë në kuvli që të këndosh
Pas avazit që do një mbret2 bejlerësh,
Pas avazit që do një kuçedr' e huaj:
Kuçedra Kapital me kthetra shumë.3

Dhe ti tani do bëhesh plaçkë tregu,
Dhe rekllame të ndritëshme kudo
Për tyj do dalin. Shko, Lasgush, vërtitu
Në botën e djallosur të parasë.
Shiti ndjenjat e njoma,4 shit aromën
E shpirtit delikat, poet i mjerë.

Zemra jote do mpihet nër obore,
Do fishket afër frymës së tiranit,
Do bëhet si një kurvë lajka - madhe:
Ajo zemër që duhej si vullkan
Zjarr e flakë të shfrynte për liri.

Dhe sytë që n'agim kanë lozur
Me ngjyra dhe me dritë të çudiçme,
Do të veshen nga luksi dhe nga veset:
Ata sy, që veç duhej të shikonin
Si po shtypet e po rripet një popull
Nga gjakpirës, nga xhelatë e tiranë.

Dhe veshët që dëgjuan harmonira,
Muzikën e mëngjezit nër liqene,
Me lëvdata, me lajka do të myken:
Ata veshë që duhej të dëgjonin
Si zjen lufta dhe si dalin kushtrime.

Dhe ato duar që preknë zambakun,
Që fërkuan një leshverdhë nër pyje
Do të prekin vetëm duar xhelati,
Do të prekin vetëm kartë e flori:
Ato duar që duhej të rrëmbenin
Vetëm pushkë dhe flamur për liri.


1)Kjo vjershë është shkruar më 1928. kur Lasgushi Poradeci i kthye në Shqipëri dhe u shpall "poet kombëtar", që gjer atëherë kish qënë një poet i ri me talent, me zemër delikate, që donte dhe këndonte natyrën, hyri në pellgun oportunist të intelektualëve të asaj kohe. Ç'poet kish qënë Lasgush Pogradeci, ç'farë poeti po bëhej dhe si duhej të jetë poeti, ja thelbi i kësaj vjershe.
2)Zogu, kryetar i koalicionit të bejlerëve në Shqipëri.
3)Kapitali italian që po hithte thell' e më thellë kthetrat e tij në vendin tonë.
4)Në botën kapitaliste dalin në trek jo vetëm vlerat materiale, po dhe ato spirituale:
poezia dhe arti bëhen dhe ato plaçkë tregu.


Për kureshtarët kjo është vjersha e plotë me gjithë shënimet e Lames, (që e ka pasur zakon tju vinte punëve shpjegime në fund).


Agin Vinca shkruan:
...Akoma më i rëndë dhe fyes është teksti me të cilën shoqërohej vjersha...
Mirpo vjersha botohet për herë të parë në vitin 1945, (mbase më saktë botuar tek Liria Kombëtare në 1929 por Lasgushi e ka lexuar kur është bërë botimi si libër shënimi im) ... plot 17 vjet pasi është shkruar...

Për më tepër duhet lexuar Kadareja tek "Ardhja e Migjenit në poezinë shqipe" dhe "Lasgushi më ka thënë" e Petraq Kolevicës.


P.S. Nganjëherë këtu shkruajmë edhe kundra interesave personale të Thanasëve.

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

Normalisht une jam per Ndre Mjeden,nickun qe kam e kam marre nga poema e famshme "Andrra e Jetes"!Mjeda eshte poeti me i arrire shqiptar qe ka shkruar ndonjehere ne gjuhen  tone!Padyshim eshte edhe me i kulturuari njihte 13 gjuhe te gjalla e dy te vdekura ,latinishte e greqishte te vjeter!Ishte gjuhetar e dijetar e njeri i cili njihej asokohe anembane Evropes!Ka pasur disa diploma te universiteteve te Austrise sepse si prift Jezuit  e kishte ne detyre te merrte disa diploma,tradite kjo e kultures se perandorise Austro-Hungareze!Jam i sigurte qe perkthimet e tij jane te paarritshme sepse Mjeda eshte shkolluar dhe eshte rritur me gjermanishte dhe e dyta ishte vete poet i madh...

----------


## Dreri

Une mendoj gjithashtu per Mjeden
Jo nga tifozlleku...por..perkthimi i Mjedes eshte perkthim.ndersa te tjeret kane pak pershtatje deri ne fjale te shtuara...E di se e shkruara ne dialekt "gege" ju ben jo edhe aq te gelltit'shme perkthimin per shume nga ne.
          pershendetje

----------


## Diabolis

E zezë mbi të bardhë, ARGETA - LMG botuesi i Veprës Letrare (1998) të Lame Kodrës në faqen 11 të librit të parë shkruan:

Shënimet sqaruese në fund të poezive janë të autorit.

Ymeri i varfër i ka bërë librit parathënien në 1945.

Ajo që ka shkruar Agim Vinca është marrë nga Alternativa letrare shqiptare, Shkup 1995 e ndonse nuk i di bindjet politike të poetit nuk besoj se ka shkruar homazh me rastin e 10 vjetorit të vdekjes së Dullës.

----------


## Dita

Ne origjinal:




*Der König von Thule*


Es war einst ein König in Thule,
Gar treu bis an das Grab,
Dem sterbend seine Buhle
einen goldnen Becher gab. 

Es ging ihm nichts darüber,
Er leert' ihn jeden Schmaus;
Die Augen gingen ihm über,
So oft trank er daraus. 

Und als er kam zu sterben,
Zählt' er seine Städt' im Reich,
Gönnt' alles seinen Erben,
Den Becher nicht zugleich. 

Er saß beim Königsmahle,
Die Ritter um ihn her,
Auf hohem Vätersaale
Dort auf dem Schloß am Meer. 

Dort stand der alte Zecher,
Trank letzte Lebensglut
Und warf den heil'gen Becher
Hinunter in die Flut. 

Er sah ihn stürzen, trinken
Und sinken tief ins Meer.
Die Augen täten ihm sinken,
Trank nie einen Tropfen mehr.

----------


## Ifigjeni

Sa per perkthimin, une jam per ate te Ndre Mjedes. Tingellon me bukur dhe eshte me besnik i origjinalit. Kete e ka thene dhe vete Jorgo Bllaci qe ka shtuar se "pas perkthimit te Mjedes, te gjithe ne te tjeret i kemi shtuar kesaj poezie, vetemse turpe, perfshi dhe Lame Kodren". Kultura neolatine dhe muzikaliteti i Mjedes, jane te rralle per kohen dhe rrethanat ne te cilat jetoi. Mjeda eshte aristokrati me i paarritshem i gjithe poezise shqipe ne pergjithesi: format dhe vargu i tij nuk e kane madje as latimin e Lasgushit. 
Sa per dialektin dhe ceshtjen "me pelqen s'me pelqen", kete pyetje dhe konstatim ne letersi e bejne vecse jo te mencurit.
Pa hyre ne analiza personale per secilin nga keta perkthyes, se nuk eshte as vendi - Lame Kodra ka qene nje komunist normal. Di shume mire se ne BRSS ku pati studiuar qe pranuar ne Partine Komuniste te Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe ka qene perjashtuar ne vigjilje te ardhjes se tij ne Shqiperi, pas gjyqit te Buharinit, si "buharinist". Kush do, mund ta gjeje ne enciklopedine e madhe te BRSS-se kete fakt. Si poet, Lamja ishte rob i formes dhe poet krejtesisht margjinal. Nuk ka ndonje rendesi te madhe ne letersine shqipe poezia e tij, pasi ajo afron me konceptin "vjershe", qe do te thote, sipas termit rus, "rifmaç" (lexo: ai qe perpiqet vetem per rima, rimaxhi). Pathosi i vjershave te Lames eshte kryesisht social-politik. Si perkthyes, ka pak gjera pikante; nje nder to eshte "Zgalemi" i Gorkit (jo dhe aq i rendesishem as si tekst letrar me simbolike revolucioni, as si autor, Gorki pra - paraprijesi i letersise bolsheviko-komuniste), si dhe Ançari te Pushkinit, e vetmja gje per te cilen i heq kapelen Lames. Ne pergjithesi, Lamja ka qene nje komunist reformator, oportun, me premisa e prirje per kah socialistet e moderuar perendimore. Por gjithsesi, komunist, jo stalinist. Megjithate, ketu nuk jemi per te gjykuar, keto jane thjesht fakte dhe menyra te ndryshme veshtrimi. 
Edhe nje here per perkthimin e "Mbretit te Tules": ndoshta perkthimi i Mjedes eshte çudia, mrekullia me e madhe nga gjithe perlat e shqiperimeve, te vjen ta perseritesh kete poezi pa nderprerje, menyren se si ajo tingellon, fjalorin e thjeshte e te pakomplikuar e po keshtu, nje besnikeri ndaj gjuhes se vetvetishme qe flet...
Do t'i thosha gjithashtu edhe D D ne lidhje me Agim Vincen. Nuk e di a ke ndjekur para pak kohe ne shtyp nje replike qe ai ka pasur me nje letrare te perjavshme shqiptare ne Tirane, suplementin e gazetes TemA - FjalA, ne te cilin doli sheshit se ai ka shkruajtur poezi per xhaxhin Enver pas viteve '90, botuar te revista Shkendija ne Prishtine (gje qe ai nuk e kundershtoi me ndonje replike, sic beri kur e akuzuan qe kishte vjedhur sheshit nje poezi te Halil Qendros etj. etj. Megjithese ngriti zerin e akuzoi per fyrje publike e neperkembje, u pa qarte nga ballafaqimi i poezive te cilat u botuan krahas: ajo e Halil Qendros ishte krijuar ne vitin 1995-6 me duket, ndersa e ketij palo (k)akademiku me 2000, te ciles nuk kishte pertuar t'i nderronte vetem titullin, ndersa te tjerat, edhe presjet, ia kishte lene te paprekura poezise se vjedhur, me te cilen kerkonte te bente patriotizma te adresuara Ukshin Hotit, nese nuk gabohem, ne burgun e Nishit...). Tek e fundit, nuk ia vlen te merresh me nje poet (s'e di kush e quan keshtu...!!!!!!!) dhe studiues aq te dobet e te parendesishem...

----------


## Dita

Sa gjynah qe po ia ndryshoni drejtimin temes. Forca e nje perkthimi nuk ka te beje me bindjet politike te njerit apo tjetrit perkthyes, por thjesht me aftesite e tyre, njohjen e nje gjuhe dhe pershtatjen ne poezi ne gjuhen shqipe (sa me afer kuptimit origjinal).
Si e bera une per ta bere nje zgjedhje me mendjen time. Shfrytezova njohurite e gjermanishtes dhe bera nje perkthim pothuajse fjale per fjale per te bere me pas nje krahasim se cili i afrohej me shume origjinalit dhe te jepte shijen me te mire ne lexim. Poezimi i Ndre Mjedes ishte per mua varianti qe ta bente me te bukur leximin, sidomos strofa e fundit

Tuj e zhyt' e pau n'fund t'zallit
Tuj këcye, nalt tuj hupë me turr;
*E n'at' ças i ranë prej ballit
Fikun syt' e s'piu ma kurr.*


Per besnikeri ne perkthimin e secilit mund te shihni vete nga perkthimi thuajse fjale per fjale qe po vendos me poshte (rime i kam dhene aq sa mundesha pa shnderruar fjalet baze te Getes)


Mbreti i Tules


Na ish njehere nje mbret ne Tule,
besnik deri ne varr,
te cilit mikja para vdekjes
nje kupe te arte i dha.

Asgje nuk donte permbi te,
e zbrazte ne cdo gosti,
i derdheshin lote nga syte,
sa here pinte ne te.

E kur i erdhi vdekja,
numeroi qytetet ne perandori,
i dha gjithcka trashegimtareve,
pervec kupes se tij.

I ulur ne gosti mbreterore
perqark kaloresit e vet,
ne sallen e larte te te pareve
atje ne keshtjellen mbi det.

Atje u ndodh pijaneci i vjeter
zjarrmine e fundit te jetes te pije
Dhe hodhi kupen e shenjte
Ne detin e tallazitur (ne batice)

E pa tek binte, tek pinte uje
ne det te zhytej thelle,
(shume shpejt) iu shuan syte,
nje gllenjke se piu dot me.

----------


## Dita

Shtoj dhe dy variante te perkthimit te po kesaj poezie ne gjuhen italiane, perseri per krahasim ne cilesi, por edhe ne permbajtje. Nese dihen datat e perkthimeve respektive, mund te kuptohet akoma dhe me mire se nga kane marre shqiperuesit shqiptare, a jane mbeshtetur ne njohuri gjermanishte, apo kane mbajtur krah dhe perkthime te dyta, apo thjesht jane mbeshtetur ne perkthimet nga nje gjuhe e dyte.



Il re di Thule

Un re in Thule c'era
fedele fino alla tomba,
morendo la sua bella
gli diede un'aurea coppa.

Nulla gli era più caro,
nei banchetti ci beveva ogni volta,
spuntava nei suoi occhi il pianto,
se beveva da questa coppa.

Enumerò, la morte era prossima,
le città e i domini che aveva,
lasciò agli eredi ogni cosa,
ma la coppa insieme non c'era.

Sedeva, in mezzo a tanti
cavalieri, al banchetto regale,
nell'eccelsa sala degli avi,
là, nel castello sul mare.

Qui il vecchio bevitore bevve
della vita l'ultimo ardore,
e gettò la coppa sacra
giù in mezzo alle onde.

La vide cadere, riempirsi,
sparire nel mare più profondo.
Gli occhi gli si spensero
e lui non vi bevve più un sorso.



-------------------------------------------



C'era in Tule un re che tenne 
sino al cenere la fé.
La sua amante a morir venne 
ed un nappo d'or gli diè.

Nulla caro ebbe mai tanto, 
vi beveva (1) a mensa ognor 
e in votarlo avea di pianto 
gli occhi carichi (2) e d'amor.

Quand'eì pure venne a morte 
numerò le sue città 
all'erede le diè in sorte, 
ma il nappo d'or non già.

Nella sala dell'avito 
suo castello in riva al mar 
fece a splendido convito 
i baroni radunar.

Svanir vide la gioconda 
vita il vecchio bevitor 
ed infine giù nell'onda (3)
gettò il sacro nappo d'or.

Ir giù il vide e le tranquille 
acque rompere e sparir 
s'oscurar le sue pupille più 
non bevve il vecchio sir.

----------


## Pedro

Ja edhe versioni origjinal ashtu sic e ka shkruar edhe Goethe:

ES WAR EIN KÖNIG IN THULE

 Es war ein König in Thule
gar treu bis an das Grab
Dem sterbend seine Buhle 
einen goldenen Becher gab.

Es ging ihm nichts darüber,
er leert ihn jeden Schmaus
Die Augen gingen ihm über, 
so oft er trank daraus.

Und als er kam zu sterben, 
zählt er seine Städte im Reich
Gönnt alles seinen Erben - 
den Becher nicht zugleich.

Er saß beim Königsmahle,
die Ritter um ihn her.
Im hohen Vätersaale,
dort auf dem Schloß am Meer

Dort stand der alte Zecher, 
trank letzte Lebensglut
Und warf den heiligen Becher 
hinunter in die Flut.

Er sah ihn stürzen, trinken
und sinken tief ins Meer
Die Augen täten ihm sinken, 
trank nie einen Tropfen mehr.

----------


## macia_blu

Votova Mjeden.
(duke heqeur gjuhen gege e  duke  shtuar ne zvoglim te gjuhes  shqipe me gjuhe letrare, ka qene krye e keput, nje armiqesi edhe per vete Mjeden e Fishten) eshte kaq e pasur gegenishtja...!
Ju falenderoj per kete teme !

----------

